# Douglas Lake



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

This report probably doesn't mean anything to anyone in the forum but im gonna post it anyways just for the heck of it. This last week I was staying in a cabin up in pigeon forge Tennessee and for 3 days i fished Douglas lake there. I only caught one sizable bass, because the reservoir is so dang large and deep the fish are hard to locate but i still caught many small bass and plenty of bream on the fly rod. The biggest excitement however was when a huge muskey came up and chomped my bream in half leaving only the head...:blownaway


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

damn didnt even know muskie came that far south! very cool! wish you woulda caught him. mot many people from pcola can say theyve caught a muskie


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

My friend just retired from the AF and is going to be living up there permanately on Lake Douglas. He says he has caught some muskies in there, but I haven't seen proof, lol. I guess it is hard to fish a reservoir that is 30,000 acres big.


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

That was the main problem I had


----------



## GatorTamer (Oct 3, 2007)

It could have been a lake trout. I have some family up there and they fish that lake often, there are some monster trout in that area.


----------

